# Outlook 2013 - auto backup .pst file



## karaokek (Jan 20, 2013)

Outlook 2013 does not let you install "pfbackup", which was the handy Microsoft backup routine.

So I need to auto backup, say once a week, Outlook 2013 .pst file.

I have written a very simple batch file to auto run once a week and this works well  but if Outlook is open then is will not copy the .pst file. So I need to a way to run this copy routine but wait, if Outlook is running, until Outlook is closed.

or, as the original Microsoft backup routine did  run the batch file, say, once a week when Outlook closes. I am sure this is very simple to do but I really have no idea.

or, maybe there is another alternative.

Hope someone can help as I think the answer could be useful to more than just me.
Thanks


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

You can make the batch file loop until Outlook is closed, or have the batch file launch at boot up and detect the day-of-week that you want Outlook to be backed up.

If outlook launches at startup then you can change it to launch in the batch file, after the backup has run.

The batch file can also kill the outlook process and backup, but that's not a good idea as the databases can be corrupted.


----------

